# Fire by Mill Hollow?



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Was grouse hunting today and saw a fire (from a distance) building some momentum over near Mill Hollow or west of. Fire crews went flying by in trucks and a helicopter in the air. Haven't seen anything on the news about this....not sure if they put it down quickly(?)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nothing showing on the FS fire site under active fires, but there certainly may be delays getting that updated.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

It was a drill rig of some kind that caught fire.


----------

